# Website showing average house prices and rents



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I just came across this site which shows the average price per square metre, to buy or rent, in all the different provinces and regions of Spain.

fotocasa.es: informe del precio medio de la vivienda en España y su evolución.

It also shows quite graphically that house prices are continuing to fall:


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> I just came across this site which shows the average price per square metre, to buy or rent, in all the different provinces and regions of Spain.
> 
> fotocasa.es: informe del precio medio de la vivienda en España y su evolución.
> 
> It also shows quite graphically that house prices are continuing to fall:


This is relevant to my interests. Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha! Love how life is so ridiculously expensive up here in the north. (We're between Bilbao and Santander). 

Guess this gives me an excuse to tell the inlaws why we're not moving back to Vizcaya - it's too expensive!


----------

